# In the wild



## Greenhead 2 (Sep 13, 2007)

I dont know why I cant get these image sizes right? you may need to right click to view them.


----------



## Treehugnhuntr (Sep 7, 2007)

In photobucket, or whatever photo app you are using, resize them to about 620 wide. You get a new camera Chris?


----------



## Greenhead 2 (Sep 13, 2007)

I did back at christmas. I'll try that size next time. Thanks.


----------



## Hellsangler69 (Sep 26, 2007)

Cameras , such fun . Like the darker background in your pics . I may have a few from last weekend I been looking for a place to put them


----------



## Greenhead 2 (Sep 13, 2007)

Cool picture! I'm still trying to figure all this stuff out, wish I could have made the bee a little brighter while keeping the background the same.


----------

